# Let the Staff do their job.



## Scott (29 Dec 2010)

Pet peeve of mine:

Someone reports a post because they feel another member was rude to them. Fine, we get these all the time. What we normally do is have a lookm for ourselves and then make a determination as to whether or not action should be taken. Perhaps in the form of a quiet edit or maybe a posted warning or maybe even going into more 'official' sanctions such as the warning system. It's no big thing and it is, in part, what we are here for - to moderate the discussion.

So, when you report a post because Timmy said saomething to hurt your feelings and then BEFORE we can even get the report and have time to take a look you post a snarky comeback, well, it pisses us off. Quite rightly so.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Dec 2010)

Makes absolute sense.   :nod:     I would just post the snarky comment.    (just kidding!)


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Dec 2010)

I have a copy of a "Hurt Feelings Report" somewhere......would that help?  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Dec 2010)

Is this the one Jim?

dileas

tess


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Dec 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Is this the one Jim?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Sure is!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Dec 2010)

There is a Canadian version but I don't have it close at hand.....


----------



## Journeyman (29 Dec 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> There is a Canadian version but I don't have it close at hand.....


Maybe this should go in the "Army.ca To Do List" thread -- have Mike make a link to it, so it's a handy response to the posters who don't get the answers they want to hear, or pout because they get told to actually search for the answer to their 'many times asked' question. 

[You know who you are     ] 

;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Dec 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> There is a Canadian version but I don't have it close at hand.....



Well,

After finishing a few errands today, geeky me decided to fix up a Canadian version.  It is based on the CF 98, so I call it the CF W8 for CF Whiny 8....

Enjoy

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (30 Dec 2010)

MGalantine said:
			
		

> I made this one many a fortnight ago...
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/76543/post-929195.html#msg929195



That form is obsolete, as it does not meet the Bilingualism Policies of the Cdn Gov't.


----------



## ObserverUK (1 Jan 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Is this the one Jim?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Thank you!  That was my first laugh for 2011!!!


----------



## bdave (4 Jan 2011)

I'm going to report this.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jan 2011)

bdave said:
			
		

> I'm going to report this.



Now you've hurt my feeling and I'm going to report you!!  ;D


----------



## ObserverUK (5 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Now you've hurt my feeling and I'm going to report you!!  ;D


I've already reported both of you - big bullies!!!   :crybaby:


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jan 2011)

ObserverUK said:
			
		

> I've already reported both of you - big bullies!!!   :crybaby:



Now I'm going to report you for reporting us and calling us names!!! 
 :crybaby:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Jan 2011)

The Fun Police are here now folks.


 :stop:


----------

